# Dropbox and 1Password Reader for Fire?



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I started trying to download the apps I had previously purchased for my Fire HD 8.9 to the Fire HDX 8.9.

So far I have found two important ones that do not seem to be compatible. 

1. DropBox
2. 1Password Reader

As long as a WiFi connection is available, I can find my DropBox contents using Silk, but without the DropBox app I won't be able to access them with WiFi.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BruceS said:


> I started trying to download the apps I had previously purchased for my Fire HD 8.9 to the Fire HDX 8.9.
> 
> So far I have found two important ones that do not seem to be compatible.
> 
> ...


Bruce,

I fully expect an 8.9 HDX version of Dropbox will be approved in the Amazon AppStore soon. However, you can download the app directly from www.dropbox.com.

First you will have to approve installation of outside apps.

Swipe down > Settings > Applications > Apps from Unknown Sources. On/Off. Tap to move the yellow button to "On."

Then, tap on the home button and go to the website http://www.dropbox.com (Do this from the Fire HDX)

Swipe down to the very bottom of the page and tap on "Mobile" in tiny print. Then, tap on the Kindle Fire option on the next screen. Follow the instructions on the subsequent screens.

Once you've downloaded the app, while still in the browser, tap on the menu button (three stacked bars) in the upper left-hand corner. Tap on "Downloads." Tap on the .apk file, and it will open and ask if you want to install. Follow the instructions.

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think they even have a version of Dropbox for the old Fire. I had to download mine from 1mobile.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right, Gina. There's a version in the AppStore, but it doesn't show as compatible with the Fires. Except for two Fires that I don't actually own and don't know why they are on my account...Gonna have to check that out I got mine originally from the developer, but it looked like they had a new version on the AppStore.

But no need to get it from a third party such as 1mobile, it is available directly from the developer, which would always be my recommendation rather than a third party, even a trusted source.
http://www.dropbox.com

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy,

I was able to install Dropbox using your directions and 1Password Reader using 1mobile.

In both cases, they are listed and I can get to them by pressing Apps on the Home screen.

However, neither of them show in the apps list that I access by dragging up from the bottom of the Home screen. Shouldn't they show there as well?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruce,

Glad you could find the apps and get them installed!

While Amazon apps are added automatically to the Home screen, my experience has been that sideloaded apps are not added automatically.

You may, however, add them to the home screen manually by pressing and holding on the app in the App listing and selecting "Add to Home" from the popup menu that appears.

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you Betsy.


----------

